
Google Chrome Update Damages macOS File System - hastes
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-chrome-damages-macos-file-system,40473.html
======
enzanki_ars
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21064663)

------
teejmya
So... SIP is working as intended?

~~~
notadoc
Many people do not use SIP.

~~~
rkv
Do you have statistics? My perception is the opposite.

~~~
notadoc
Not directly, but anyone with a Hackintosh (modified PC running Mac OS) must
have it disabled, and a fair number of pro users disable it for various
purposes.

~~~
pram
JFYI you can have SIP enabled on a hackintosh if you use clover to inject
kexts.

------
holy_city
What was the update doing that trashed /var?

~~~
eurasiantiger
That is a good question.

------
alanfranz
Hackintosh killer?

~~~
alanfranz
I wonder why the downvotes. Hackintoshes generally have SIP disabled. Maybe
all those video editing workstations were hackintosh machines.

There's very little reason to disable SIP otherwise, unless such "damage" was
performed by some specialized software.

I didn't mean "google is intentionally killing hackintosh systems".

~~~
erichocean
> _There 's very little reason to disable SIP otherwise_

This…is not true. It's not just Hackintoshes, it's ANY hardware that lacks a
SIP-compliant driver. Avid editors use a lot of hardware, hence frequently
MUST disable SIP.

But sure: blame the user.

~~~
alanfranz
No blame. Just curiosity.

------
013a
Reminder about this insanely prophetic comment on the original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21057937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21057937)

~~~
beart
How is that prophetic?

~~~
013a
Everyone in Hollywood was convinced it was Avid. Turns out, it was actually
Chrome.

